# Safest way to take down awnings



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The problem with using a ladder is that the best placement is, of course, right in the middle of the window, which, obviously, you cannot do. I don't know if you want to rent a lift, but that's the easiest way to take them down and put them back up. Then again, if your lot is not flat, a lift may not work, although some of them have stabilizers to keep them level.

I've done them on a ladder many times. The dangerous downside to using a ladder is that at some point you have to use both hands to balance the awning above your head to ease it (and yourself) down the ladder. Not recommended.

My vote is for the lift first, scaffolding comes in a distant second........


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The easiest,safest and most effective way would be to get a friend to help.Two ladders with some ladder jacks and a walk board,


----------



## decijp7 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Gymshu and Mako 1. I looked into ladder jacks and they seem to be effective. My question is how do you secure the walkboard? In the Youtube videos that I watched, it appeared that the workers simply laid it down on the jacks, which gives me pause. Thanks again.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have been using a simple 2X12 board on jacks for 45 years.

You only need to make sure that the ladders do not slip, it can get a little bouncy if you weigh more than 200 lbs, but is still a workable tool.

You can strengthen the 2X12 by adding 2- 2X4 at the edges as lengthwise bracing.
Even better if you have an assistant to help.


ED


----------



## decijp7 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi, I will have an assistant because my 15-year-old son can help. Also, thanks for the good idea about the 2X4s.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Screw it to it!

NO NAILS. 

ED


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I own several aluminum walkboards in different lengths and some as wide as 18" and as long as 24'.If you feel uncompfortable using a 2 x 12 these can be rented.They are very stable.
If you go with 2X12's and feel comfortable walking on them screw a 2X6 in the center perpendicular.This will stiffen it up quite a bit.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

How wide are the windows? You and your son may be able to use a ladder on both sides and eliminate the plank.


----------



## decijp7 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have bought two Werner MT 22 extension ladders that I want to use with the ladder jacks recommended by others. What is the highest functional level I can place a plank on the ladders. (Want to make sure that the plank will be high enough so that I can get to the 2d floor awnings.) Will mention again that I have appreciated everyone's help.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't know the OSHA recommended on this, I make it a personal practice to never place the ladder jacks higher than half the height of the extended ladders.

If I need to go higher, I get longer ladders, or a bucket lift, on a machine made for lifting workmen.


ED


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> I don't know the OSHA recommended on this, I make it a personal practice to never place the ladder jacks higher than half the height of the extended ladders.
> 
> If I need to go higher, I get longer ladders, or a bucket lift, on a machine made for lifting workmen.
> 
> ...


OSHA typically doesnt go after homeowners doing their own work...


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

A ladder stabilizer greatly increases the stability of a ladder.


----------

